# Tell me not to give up! :(



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

In my mind I am working SO hard to get Lulu to step up and come out of the cage. It's almost like it's on her time, not mine. She will come out on her own every other day or so (I am trying to make it everyday). I coax her with millet and things and she steps on my palm but when I move that palm it's right back in. She will eat from my hand and I sit with her and talk to her and I whistle and she chirps back. She eats when I eat too.

She will step up ever so often, but not like I want her to. She now comes very close to the door when it is open but STILL won't step up on my finger. It's crazy. I do see improvement, but part of me just gets upset about it.

Obviously people at the pet store don't have enough time to work with EVERY single bird so I should've expected this.

Sorry, I had to vent. Thanks!


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Keep at it! You're doing very good!
You might want to try her stepping up onto a perch rather than your palm. Also, I am not sure if you can do this with your cage but can you attach a perch to the outside of your cage right outside the door? So, at her own speed, if she wants to step outside she can step on to a perch.


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

i agree.. try with a perch first. Birds should be less scared of perches which you can gradually shorten by moving your hand up. Keep handfeeding so they realise your hands are not scary and she'll step up in no time..


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw don't give up! I never thought I'd get Jesse tame, she was really feral when we first got her but I just stuck at it (got a few good bites) but yeah, she's more snuggly than Fawkes who was handraised


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm taming a tiel too. So I have a question. How long did it take for you to get your tiel this far?


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks!  Makes me feel good.

Of course I will NEVER give up on Lulu. I was just having a momentary moment of frustration. Actually, right after that post she was doing some acrobatics (which of course I failed to get on camera) and she climbed to the bottom of the cage. She was making her way back up and I felt the need to stop her so I took her out of the cage. She was SO happy! She did her usual trying to fly and crashing to the ground thing, but she calmed down after that. I let her walk on the floor to examine the area for the first time too. She LOVED it. We played steps with my finger as we usually do and she let me pet her. I got some scritches in. I find that I slowly have to work my way up her back. She lets me pet her wings and straighten out her feathers, but when I get further up towards her head she doesn't like it, but I snuck a few in. It was a nice out of cage session. 

I walked her over to her new cage and when it was right in her face she freaked, but she was fine until it was like right in front of her. She was curious.

I am not sure how she would react to the perch. She's afraid of things that are smaller than she is! lol. Shes not afraid of my hand. She doesn't back away when I go to take her out. She lets me touch her feet and will kind of step up and step back. It's on her time. If she feels like doing it she does it. 

Sorry for the rambling. I know it takes time, but I just had to vent. I really do see improvements everyday.

See, Lulu was handfed too. But, I know the place I got her from can't possibly have time to spend time with all the birds in the store so I assume this is the reason why it's taking so long. 

Rainbow- This past Saturday was one month that i've had her home. So, one month!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Any progress is good progress and it sounds like you're having good progress. Every bird is different so it takes time. At least she's not afraid of you. And trust me, they won't always want to step up, even when tame. Cinnamon would rather get head scritches then step up for me!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks. 

It's on their time, eh?


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

I guess I must have been lucky when I got Fawkes, my mum's friend and her husband breed tiels and Fawkes would step up right from the start. But he doesn't like to be held or scratched. He's happy to jump on your hand and doesn't complain too much when I want to check his wings (luckily since he always seems to be breaking blood feathers ), so he's pretty good, I just think he's not a snuggly bird


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

dont give up your really close keep trying it takes a couple weeks for a bird to become tame if it doeant work i would suggest target traing or clicker training


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

geenz said:


> I guess I must have been lucky when I got Fawkes, my mum's friend and her husband breed tiels and Fawkes would step up right from the start. But he doesn't like to be held or scratched. He's happy to jump on your hand and doesn't complain too much when I want to check his wings (luckily since he always seems to be breaking blood feathers ), so he's pretty good, I just think he's not a snuggly bird



Lulu steps up.. but it's on her time not mine. When she feels like it. But, if she is out already and hanging out and I ask her to she will without question. Unless of course she doesn't want to be bothered and I get nipped lol. I know about Fawkes' blood feather situation.  At least he lets you check his wings. Lulu hasn't broken any. I am actually terrified if she does! Well, maybe in the future he will be snuggly!


----------

